# 4 lines team up for new service



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

From the Business Times - 

_SOUTH Korea's Hanjin Shipping Co Ltd, Japan's Kawasaki Kisen Kaisha Ltd ("K" Line), Taiwan's Yang Ming Ltd and United Arab Shipping Co S.A.G. (UASC) have teamed up to launch a new service linking South- East Asia, India, Sri Lanka with the Mediterranean Sea and the US East Coast.



Dubbed SINA, the new service's port rotation is from Singapore to Colombo, Nhava Sheva, Mundra, Port Said, New York, Norfolk, Savannah, Port Said and Jeddah, before returning to Singapore.


In a statement issued recently, UASC said the SINA service will start from the end of November 2006, deploying eight vessels in the 3,500-TEU (20-foot equivalent unit) to 4,000-TEU capacity range.


Providing weekly, fixed week-day service with each of the four shipping lines deploying two vessels, the SINA service will cater to cargo in South-East Asia to the US East Coast, as well as the Indian to the US East Coast market.


With Eastbound and Westbound calls at Port Said, the new service will also provide competitive transit times to/from Egypt and the East Mediterranean markets._

Rushie


----------

